# What is the diff b/w 1000mAh & 2500mAh batteries? Which brand is best?



## kool (Mar 25, 2012)

I've ordered *Nikon coolpix L25* digi cam which going to be delivered to me tomorrow. *Want to buy extra re-chargeable batteries* for this camera. I've heard  that 2500 mAh battery takes 12hr to charge, and 1000mAh takes 2-3 hrs. So which one is best to buy. I need  batteries for occasional photogrpahy. I'm confused that diff b/w 1000mah & 2500 mah batteries is only charging time? Or 1000 mah discharge also quickly compare to 2500 mah ? 

plz clarify this. 





*It  supports these batteries:* _(mentioned in site)_: 

LR6/L40 (AA-size) alkaline batteries
R6/L91 (AA-size) lithium batteries
EN-MH2 rechargeable Ni-MH batteries

and *battery life: * _(mentioned in site)_ :
Approx. 220 shots with alkaline,
680 shots with lithium (Energizer® Ultimate Lithium)
370 shots with EN-MH2 battery


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: ►► What is the diff b/w 1000mAh & 2500mAh batteries? Which brand is best?*

it depends how much photographs you want to click or duration of video recording you do in single charge....

higher the mAh rating longer will be its backup.. 2500mAh is a very good n high rating batteries.. this would definitely help you when you are long trip and have no time to recharge your battery in between.. 
this would definitely take longer time to charge also.. as slow charging is always better coz it does not result in the battery overheating..


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: ►► What is the diff b/w 1000mAh & 2500mAh batteries? Which brand is best?*

yup agreed to above post..1000 mah is just too less...best brand is enloop


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: ►► What is the diff b/w 1000mAh & 2500mAh batteries? Which brand is best?*

There will be a lot of difference 2500mAh and 1000mAh.
The difference in battery backup will be about 3 times.


----------



## kool (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: ►► What is the diff b/w 1000mAh & 2500mAh batteries? Which brand is best?*



aroraanant said:


> There will be a lot of difference 2500mAh and 1000mAh.
> The difference in battery backup will be about 3 times.




But 2500 takes too much time to charge, OK guys, will buy 2500 Mah batteries.  thnx to all of u..


----------



## 6x6 (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: ►► What is the diff b/w 1000mAh & 2500mAh batteries? Which brand is best?*

kodak batteries NiMH (2500mAH) are also good. 4 batteries + charger will cost around 800/-

and it would take overnight charging (~12 Hours) for full charge from fully dischrged state.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► What is the diff b/w 1000mAh & 2500mAh batteries? Which brand is best?*

I am using uniross 2100 mah cells with uniross quick charger ...total cost 1250...charges in 2 hrs


----------

